# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Phước An Viên tại Huế

## quangbatructuyen

_Vườn ai mướt quá xanh như ngọc 
Lá trúc che ngang mặt chữ điền_
Bài thơ “ Đây thôn Vỹ Dạ “ của Hàn Mặc Tử đã nói lên nhiều điều của vườn Huế .
Nhà hàng Phước An Viên nằm cạnh cầu Vỹ Dạ là một trong những khu vườn thơ mộng đặc trưng xứ Huế.
Ngôi nhà truyền thống Huế không hiện hữu trần trụi giữa thiên nhiên trống trải như một thách thức hay phô trương tác phẩm từ bàn tay con người mà chúng thường hòa mình vào tổng thể thiên nhiên với cây xanh, rêu, đá, hoa, trái, nước... như một phần quan trọng làm nên sự hoàn chỉnh cho không gian kiến trúc. Ngôinhà rường truyền thống xứ Huế không chỉ là phương tiện cư trú thuần túy của con người sống ở đây mà không gian văn hóa của nó hàm chứa những dạng ngôn ngữ ẩn dụ, và sự khám phá là hoàn toàn không thừa đối với những ai muốn tìm hiểu về lịch sử văn hóa và con người xứ [Huế





Đến đây quý khách không chỉ thưởng thức các hương vị xứ Cố Đô mà còn thưởng thức khung cảnh của nhà vườn Huế Xưa với không gian nhà Rường cổ của trường phái kiến trúc Cung Đình Huế .
Tọa lạc tại trung tâm TP với diện tích hơn 600 m2 và sức chứa 250 chỗ ngồi nhà hàng Phước An Viên rất vui lòng  được phục vụ quý khách các món ăn đặc sản cơm Huế, cơm Cung Đình và các loại bánh Huế
Phước An Viên - Hương vị xứ Huế 

Địa chỉ          : 41 Bà Triệu - Thành Phố Huế
Điện thoại     : 054 3938186      Fax : 054 3938286
Email            : phuocanvien@gmail.com
Website        : www.phuocanvien.com



*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo* du lịch Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế - Phong Nha 5 ngày 4 đêm - du lich da nang - hoi an - hue - phong nha 5 ngay 4 dem*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## dung89

Không có hình nhỉ, nhưng mình cũng tạm hình dung ra phong cách nhà hàng  :cuoi1:

----------

